# Graves disease and hard excercise! Newby!



## Meggles24 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys!

I was wondering if you could all help me.

I was recently diagnosed with Graves disease in October of last year.
Since then I can't say that I've learnt too much about the illness, other than from what I've learnt online.
Ive only seen the doctor once since my diagnosis and he didnt really give me the background info lifestyle changes or how the illness will effect me day-to-day etc... so all i know is to keep taking my meds!

I dont know which things i should avoid doing whilst suffering from Graves diesase and which things are beneficial...

This is where I need your help...

In a couple of weeks 8 friends and I, are traveling up to Fort William in Scotland, and the plan is to climb Ben Nevis. (For those of you not in the know, this is the highest mountain range in UK)

Now i know this may sound totally stupid or naive, but do you think it's a bit too much for someone with graves disease to try and tackle?

I know in the past when i was first diagnosed, I was really unfit and out of breath all the time, but I cant say that Ive had a chance to test myself endurance wise since then.

From what I gather, the climb and the decent will take about 6 to 7 hours in total. We wont be racing to the summit or anything, and willnbe taking it slowly with lots of breaks for food and drink.

Ive resigned myself to the fact that I probably wont do it, as I cant suddenly change my mind half way up the climb as there will be no way for me to get back to the hotel, as I cant drive myself.

Does anyone else with hyperthyroid or Graves Disease have any experiences with long endurance excercise?

I dont want to be staying at home alone, whilst there may be a chance of me achieving a massive goal.

Many Thanks

M x


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

Are you on any meds for your Graves'? Are you having any heart issues such as racing heart, palpitations, etc.? Are you at a stable or are you having issues.

It's very unfortunate that your doctor hasn't communicated more with you about the disease.

If you are stable and not having any issues then I don't see why you couldn't do the hike. However, if you are having any type of heart issues as a result of Graves' or are experiencing muscle wasting and weakness then I properly wouldn't risk it. Have you thought about checking with your doctor first? It sounds like a rigourous hike regardless of breaks during the hike, etc., so if it was me I would probably get clearance from my doctor first.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Meggles24 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was wondering if you could all help me.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Meggles!










It is my humble opinion that you would not do well even if you feel stable right now for the exercise and the altitude will get to you greatly. Bottom line w/me would be how fast could you get emergency medical attention if needed.

Everyone will have a different opinion, I am sure. Good judgement should prevail here.

What meds are you on to treat your hyperthyroid?


----------



## BreZeee (Apr 16, 2014)

Glad you asked this question. I'm a Marathoner with plans of running 50 miles.in July. I'm wondering is it safe.


----------

